# Matlacha 2/27/03



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Matlacha (1:00 - 6:00)

After yesterday...I had to try it again. A bit breezier and no where near as productive. Yesterdays trip was in the evening with todays in the heat of the day. Still managed some action with 1 spanish mack(20") and a sk8. Lost a nice trout 10 feet from the dock!  
Same usual problems with vacationers constantly casting over my lines and boats skiming the dock  , I'll be glad when the seasons over and things thin out! Don't mind a occasional castover but this was cast after cast from 20+' down the dock. They see you catch 1 fish and feel thats the only spot they're biting at. Probably same everywhere  
Well at least some fish cooperated!  

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Jighead

Tried the surf this PM only had a couple jack's using spoon's.
Report's have it the Pompano are here but not very thick in the surf. Going to bring out the beach rod's out early in the AM and see what's up. May have to wait for them to show up. Hope the weather doesn't effect the possible out come.

T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Think I'm going to try the spoons tomorrow too. Now that I know the spanish are here, I think it might be good. Caught the one today on a red jighead/chartreuse twistertail tipped with shrimp. Saw the cobia caught with redhead/white twister.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Jighead,

Fishin' and decent weather two days in a row ... ya killin' me regardless of the castovers by jack leg rookies and touristas  

Good to see your still tipping the jig  Spanish and Ladies around, don't forget to sling that Gotcha plug !

Was wondering what has been working and what you been throwing at'em ? And bought a new rod to boot  What did you pick up and what did you match it up with ??

Still quite limited opportunities up this way w/water still at ~40F  

Tackle show this weekend - need anything, just let me know.

Rip lips,

`bucket


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

"Rip Lips" Yep, you definately know me!  

Why reel them in when you can do it on the "set". (just kidding)

Picked up one of those rods from that wholesaler. Its a St. Croix blank(w/their name on it) that they guarantee for life. Figure they been here this long...might pan out. Rods a 8' rated for 1/2 to 2oz. Put the Penn on it for now but will replace when I pick up a heavier rod. In the mean time I have plenty of spool to let them run. 
Put 20# powerpro on it. Took his advise and put 50yards of mono backing. Just like he said..it will hold a &[email protected]#load of line.

Bait wise..live shrimp still recommended..but I'm developing a habit of freezing the leftovers and using it. also catching them on various jigs, DOA's and lures..going to start a better test of whats working(now that I have a rod with some feeling and better castability)

Saw Whitney the other day. Bait shop was busy but chatted a moment...he's doing great.

Keep forgetting to pick-up a new gotcha plug, gotta remember tomorrow...that would probably be a hot ticket right now! While I'm at it...a snook stamp!  I keep forgetting that too! Sad thing is, while trying to find a new rod...I was in several Tackle Stores!!(why did you kick me in the butt..where's your brain...why did you kick me in the butt...where's your brain...ect!)

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------

